# My Shrimp Room **under construction**



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I know some are wondering what I've been up to. Here's a sneak peak at what I've been playing with and getting my brand new setups ready for my next import. More to come soon.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

nice! 

20L ? with just sponge filters. keeping it simple!

what are the little black boxes clipped to the inside edge on each?

edit: nevermind... looks like a simple clip on light!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yup. This was what worked best for me when I was keeping my PRL/PBL/ and TB's at the old place so there's no need to be fancy .


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

With this setup how many shrimps you are going to keep in each tank?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

No reason for anything fancy. simple 20L with sponge is by far the cheapest way!

i see a booster pump on your RO unit. are you filling a big container with that and then topping off manually?

whats your process?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

usgetata said:


> With this setup how many shrimps you are going to keep in each tank?


50-100 shrimp each tank. I also have some 40B's up that will house the larger quantity Neos, up to 500 shrimp each in those. As they start breeding for me, I have another room that will also be filled with racks as well.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Must be awesome to have that kind of space! I had to give up my dining room for my racks!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

bostoneric said:


> No reason for anything fancy. simple 20L with sponge is by far the cheapest way!


Those of you who have been keeping shrimp long enough should know . Simple is the way to go.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

bostoneric said:


> Must be awesome to have that kind of space! I had to give up my dining room for my racks!


My goal is to build a shrimp facility in my 2acre backyard just for keeping shrimp and aquatic plants. :help: :icon_smil


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Subscribed so awesome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> My goal is to build a shrimp facility in my 2acre backyard just for keeping shrimp and aquatic plants. :help: :icon_smil


Wow 2acre backyard? You can have a shrimp farm!


----------



## sewoeno (Apr 12, 2014)

AMAZING!!!! if i didn't live in a rental i would do this.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

sewoeno said:


> AMAZING!!!! if i didn't live in a rental i would do this.


can easily do that rack in a rental! go for it!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very easy to build. These racks are just the ones from Home Depot.  My facility when it comes time to build it, will be custom with built in plumbing. That will be a different thread further down the line of course .


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Two thumbs up, Nick!


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

speedie408 said:


> My goal is to build a shrimp facility in my 2acre backyard just for keeping shrimp and aquatic plants. :help: :icon_smil


Drool. Can't wait to see this!


----------



## colorfan (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks great Nick. The Blue Bolts I got from you are looking great.


----------



## serenityfate (Jan 29, 2014)

What substrate are you using for the tanks nick?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ADA AS 

Glad to hear colorfan.


----------



## Briz (Apr 25, 2013)

How do you mess with the tanks on the top? Step stool? How difficult is it to symphony water from the bottom tanks?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

sewoeno said:


> AMAZING!!!! if i didn't live in a rental i would do this.


I'm in a second story apartment and have three ten gallons a 20L and a 55 along with a smattering of grow out tanks.

----------

Speedie how often are you having to change the water with no mechanical filtration?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Briz said:


> How do you mess with the tanks on the top? Step stool? How difficult is it to symphony water from the bottom tanks?


With a faucet vac it doesn't matter at least in my experience :wink:


----------



## popytoys (Dec 16, 2013)

Speedie, if you will sell any Taiwan Bee shrimps please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Please no sales related questions on here. You're more than welcome to shoot me a PM. 

The bottom tanks are high enough to still siphon, no faucet vac required but that's an option yes. 

I am doing 50% daily water changes for the next few weeks until my tanks are all cycled. After that point, it'll go to 50% once every other week or once a month. As the tank ages more, the less water changes needed in my experience.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

great to see it coming along nick. glad your back at it. cant wait to get my hands on shrimp again. you need to start doing video's of set up and water changes ect.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Man I tried sponges, that bubbling sounds just kills me..... I like the setup! Glad to see it is coming along


----------



## steakman (Feb 3, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> Man I tried sponges, that bubbling sounds just kills me..... I like the setup! Glad to see it is coming along


Same here. 

I have only 1 for my PRL, and I got really sick of it. 

The good thing about it, is the large surface area the sponge covers. 

The babies shrimps love to stay and munch on it days and nights, just like babies love to suck on pacifiers. 

Once they leave them behind, they become juvies already ...


----------



## steakman (Feb 3, 2012)

It's good to hear from you "again", Nick. 

Can't wait for you to fill them up with critters ... :hihi:


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

next sfbaaps meeting at your place lol?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

wicca27 said:


> great to see it coming along nick. glad your back at it. cant wait to get my hands on shrimp again. you need to start doing video's of set up and water changes ect.


You folks are all pros at keeping shrimp by now. You don't need videos :icon_cool. I'll see what I can do in the future 



sbarbee54 said:


> Man I tried sponges, that bubbling sounds just kills me..... I like the setup! Glad to see it is coming along


I can sleep right through that bubbling sound . Plus this room is separated from every other room in my house. 



steakman said:


> It's good to hear from you "again", Nick.
> 
> Can't wait for you to fill them up with critters ... :hihi:


:thumbsup:



lamiskool said:


> next sfbaaps meeting at your place lol?


lol I don't live in the Bay Area anymore. Sorry buddy.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Can't afford 2 acres in the bay unless you are mark zukkerberg!


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Thinking of getting shelves myself. Are you using the particle board that comes in the box or did you upgrade to something (plywood)?


Sent from my IPad using magic


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol. I know where Nick lives. Pretty fancy last time I saw it. Guess selling shrimps gave him enough to move WAY UP in life


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Puddles said:


> Thinking of getting shelves myself. Are you using the particle board that comes in the box or did you upgrade to something (plywood)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my IPad using magic



That looks like plywood to me. My guess is 1/2 in.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Lol. I know where Nick lives. Pretty fancy last time I saw it. Guess selling shrimps gave him enough to move WAY UP in life


having 2+ acres my guess he moved far out of the Bay area. probably saved $ moving.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

sbarbee54 said:


> Can't afford 2 acres in the bay unless you are mark zukkerberg!


Amen lol



Puddles said:


> Thinking of getting shelves myself. Are you using the particle board that comes in the box or did you upgrade to something (plywood)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my IPad using magic


I'm using whatever I can find in the backyard . I bought some extra plywood cut to size and laminated them with contact paper. Helps seal the wood. 



MsNemoShrimp said:


> Lol. I know where Nick lives. Pretty fancy last time I saw it. Guess selling shrimps gave him enough to move WAY UP in life


LOL I live in the sticks now. Nothing fancy but cows and orchards. Lots of peace and quiet so I'm good.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Puddles said:


> Thinking of getting shelves myself. Are you using the particle board that comes in the box or did you upgrade to something (plywood)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my IPad using magic


Def get plywood. Lost a tank of expensive shrimp due to bowing. It bowed tank over flowed in the night,and it dropped out. Awke to a cracking sound and water at 4 am. Was horrified so lessened learned.

-Chris


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Great speedie lol we got the same rack tanks and all. I just use the sponge filter also. 

Got two racks of 40b they fit right in the rack and easy to use. Making my basement and monster fish room to. Almost done!

-Chris


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Need to buy 1 more 40B and 5 more 20L's and I'll be done. All current tanks are filled and cycling. Here's a pano view of my man cave. Going to redo the ADA 120P finally.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Lookin' good, man!


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

That....is a thing of beauty :icon_cool


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Guess what this is going to be for?  More fun in the works!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Waterworks station and supply shelves. Waste water is not wasted. It's plumbed through the air duct out to a couple 55g drums that will be hooked up to a pump to be used on the flowerbeds and greenhouse outside. I'll also be installing a sink in this area very soon.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Waterworks station and supply shelves. Waste water is not wasted. It's plumbed through the air duct out to a couple 55g drums that will be hooked up to a pump to be used on the flowerbeds and greenhouse outside. I'll also be installing a sink in this area very soon.


+1 all my waste water goes to my gardens and my plants LOVE it. This just keeps getting better!


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

More updates coming, things getting interesting. Keep it up speedie.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

speedie408 said:


> Guess what this is going to be for?  More fun in the works!


Green house pond tropical forest.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

looks great man. wish i owned a house so i could do the same.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Lookin good!


----------



## steakman (Feb 3, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Need to buy 1 more 40B and 5 more 20L's and I'll be done. All current tanks are filled and cycling. Here's a pano view of my man cave. Going to redo the ADA 120P finally.


All along, I keep telling myself that I don't have any problem!

I'll show my wife this tonight ... :icon_evil

Yoo hoo ... let's see what she has to say ... :flick:


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Super jealous, but love all these new updates. Really like to see the time and effort put forth and taking the time to pay attention to details (waste water to flower beds). See a shrimp order in the near future most likely haha.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

uggggh jealous...so jealous...cant wait to buy my own home someday


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

That green house is going to be for emersed setups?

Love the huge room, I very envious. Going big, looks great


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lol Thanks guys! Just wait till I fill em all up with shrimp 

The greenhouse is going to be for emersed plants mainly but I may play with some other stuff too... haven't been up to date with the latest and greatest so fill me in on what's good guys. What should I be growing?


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

The latest and greatest is all those bucephalandra plants and anubias gold dust. You should grow those and saturate the market.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ShortFin said:


> The latest and greatest is all those bucephalandra plants and anubias gold dust. You should grow those and saturate the market.


Got some to sell me? Who should I talk to for these bad boys? :icon_cool


----------



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

Loving the room and updates. Was wondering what product is that black plastic covering the floor?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hit up ericj for some nice buces and he is very fairly priced


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

You should enter a raok for once nick, maybe you could win your first buce

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=612690&page=9

I am hooked now, I won a raok of one, and I bought another. Now I am trading a tank for some


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

cape said:


> Loving the room and updates. Was wondering what product is that black plastic covering the floor?


My brother works at a packing company and he gets me industrial sized rolls of that plastic. It's probably 6ply thickness and awesome for covering up carpet . I'm not sure if that stuff is sold to the regular public but if it is, I'm not sure where to buy it. 



sbarbee54 said:


> Hit up ericj for some nice buces and he is very fairly priced


Thanks Steve. I'll hit him up when I'm ready.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

speedie408 said:


> Got some to sell me? Who should I talk to for these bad boys? :icon_cool


I don't have any buce. What I meant to say earlier was the anubias snowflake or snow white, not the gold.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Love the room! But you are going to water change the tanks one by one? With that many tanks it will take some time!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

sbarbee54 said:


> You should enter a raok for once nick, maybe you could win your first buce
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=612690&page=9
> 
> I am hooked now, I won a raok of one, and I bought another. Now I am trading a tank for some


I've dealt with Ebi before. He's a cool dude. I'm good with RAOKs lol. I'm usually the one offering so it's all good. 



ShortFin said:


> I don't have any buce. What I meant to say earlier was the anubias snowflake or snow white, not the gold.


:thumbsup: Thanks for the info



usgetata said:


> Love the room! But you are going to water change the tanks one by one? With that many tanks it will take some time!


lol I got all the time in the world . It's actually not that bad. I have a 45g RO reservior that I keep full all the time. I can dump water out of one tank while I fill another with the sump pump I have in that reservoir. Piece of cake. Later on, I am going to build a PVC system to every tank for maximum automation... but that's in the near future when I start making plans for a standalone shrimp facility out in my 2 acre backyard. :wink:


----------



## xavinovic (May 30, 2012)

This is an amazing shrimp room. Glad to have you back in, can't wait to see what your going to be housing.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Buces grow probably to slow to make any sizeable profit off of but since you are already importing shrimp, importing buces as well would probably make you a fortune. Also a thread in the FS section of little wood trees seem to be extremely, extremely hot. Dude that imported those sold tons of them within weeks.

Anubias - anything with the white on it, all petite as always. Really all anubias.

Moss as always. Mini sizes and True weeping seems to be hot right now but all moss is always popular.

Crypts as always.

Doing emersed, anything you stick in dirt and grow will sell. Can't really go wrong with all the plant freaks around here.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

xavinovic said:


> This is an amazing shrimp room. Glad to have you back in, can't wait to see what your going to be housing.



I can hardly wait myself . Glad to be back. 



peachii said:


> Buces grow probably to slow to make any sizeable profit off of but since you are already importing shrimp, importing buces as well would probably make you a fortune. Also a thread in the FS section of little wood trees seem to be extremely, extremely hot. Dude that imported those sold tons of them within weeks.
> 
> Anubias - anything with the white on it, all petite as always. Really all anubias.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your valued input. I dealt with buces before. Let me see what I can do . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

very cool to see you back in action.


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome back. Man I can picture how awesome your knew shrimp facility going be when it is done.


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

Along for the ride...


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Read that you planned on setting up around april with delays, guessing speedie aquatics is up and running soon?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Already put in my shrimp order . Expecting delivery on the week of the 19th.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

WOW wow wow, you are suposed to give us a solid month heads up so we can save money for this big event


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

sbarbee54 said:


> WOW wow wow, you are suposed to give us a solid month heads up so we can save money for this big event


They won't be ready till a few weeks after anyway. I like to quarantine them first . So there's your month notice .


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well it takes me a couple weeks to trick the wife into thinking I am going to save money for something else so I get her approval to start saving.... Telling her I want to keep spending 100$ on shrimp when I already have a bunch does nto fly any more.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I have to agree with sbarbee haha. I have to save up some money so the wife doesn't flip when I order some more shrimp. But it is what it is haha. Especially since speedie is back in action it is a must!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

speedie408 said:


> They won't be ready till a few weeks after anyway. I like to quarantine them first . So there's your month notice .


Whacha stocking?
We getting prices anytime soon ?


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

^+1


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Should do abore order deal like they do at game stop loll. Buff said let's not make this a sale related thread


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, no sales related inquiries please.


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

Please post a link when you have info. Love the progress in making the room a functional support system for our addictions.


----------



## arod79sae (Apr 29, 2014)

What brand of sponge filter do you use?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

wow i have been holding money for a few months now lol. you all had an idea he wouldnt be gone for long you should have been sticking money back the whole time lol. me it was tax time lol. my what ever tax gift is always shrimp lol and its been killing me holding money this long lol


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Waterworks station and supply shelves. Waste water is not wasted. It's plumbed through the air duct out to a couple 55g drums that will be hooked up to a pump to be used on the flowerbeds and greenhouse outside. I'll also be installing a sink in this area very soon.


do you use a heater or air stone in your RO can?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I forget the brand of the filters but they are the cheap ones found on eBay. Sorry I tossed all the boxes away. 

I don't use an air stone. It's summer so I don't see a need for a heater. 

I'll be adding an air stone later on once I add my float valve.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ya'll ready for some updates?


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Ya'll ready for some updates?



:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Yes please!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## popytoys (Dec 16, 2013)

HI Speedie,

May I ask how you set those up? Do you just use airpump or commercial kind of pump? Also, how is the RO setup...does it offer water directly into each tank?

Finally...do you help to setup this? I am in San Mateo... may I talk to you more about this?

Thank you!

Popy


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

Y'ALL. Ready for this? Dun dun dun (dramatic music)... yeah, hurry up, lol!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

popytoys said:


> HI Speedie,
> 
> May I ask how you set those up? Do you just use airpump or commercial kind of pump? Also, how is the RO setup...does it offer water directly into each tank?
> 
> ...


My next upgrade will include a centralized air supply. As for now, it's all regular airpump powered. 

RO setup is not plumbed. I have a hose that runs from the reservoir that I use when doing water changes.

I no longer live in the Bay Area but still have my business location there.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I will snap some proper pics hopefully tonight with my dslr, but for now the iPhone will suffice. 

Feather PRL









Orange rili









Oebt









More to come...


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i kinda like the orange rili. cant wait to see more pics man so glad to have you back.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

wicca27 said:


> i kinda like the orange rili. cant wait to see more pics man so glad to have you back.


Glad to be back Crystal


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

How is the temperature over there? Do you run air conditioner? 
2acre backyard, do you plan to have open door shrimp facility? 
There are outdoor shrimps farm. Like in Taiwan, they keep fire red shrimps outdoor. Maybe most Neos are kept outdoor.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

It would be hard to have small farm outside in Cali. Gets way to hott during summer.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

dreamer_yoyo said:


> How is the temperature over there? Do you run air conditioner?
> 2acre backyard, do you plan to have open door shrimp facility?
> There are outdoor shrimps farm. Like in Taiwan, they keep fire red shrimps outdoor. Maybe most Neos are kept outdoor.


Subtletank is correct. Temps in cali range too far from cold to extreme heat throughout the year. Outdoor ponds probably won't work here. 

I do keep my place temp regulated. Who knows the the future may hold. Only time will tell .


----------



## xavinovic (May 30, 2012)

More to come !!! Crickets .....


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

quick question for you though, how do you change out the substrate on a tank when it starts to ware off and what do you do with the shrimp inside?
Also, great room, basically have your own fish store in their. Are all the tanks in that room shrimp?


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Hope all is well with you and your fam. Congrats on the new place. You got a tank room and a green house, I will live vicariously through you and Han for now. I feel like I need to grow up and have some more space.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

jimko said:


> Hope all is well with you and your fam. Congrats on the new place. You got a tank room and a green house, I will live vicariously through you and Han for now. I feel like I need to grow up and have some more space.


Lol nice to see you post jimmy!



You need to step it up again!! Haha


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

inthepacific said:


> quick question for you though, how do you change out the substrate on a tank when it starts to ware off and what do you do with the shrimp inside?
> Also, great room, basically have your own fish store in their. Are all the tanks in that room shrimp?


Thank you.

I do a brand new tank overhaul. New substrate, new cycle, & clean filters. The shrimp will stay in the old tank until the new tank cycles and is ready to receive the shrimp. 

All shrimp tanks, except my ADA 120-P show tank. That one will be fish only. 



jimko said:


> Hope all is well with you and your fam. Congrats on the new place. You got a tank room and a green house, I will live vicariously through you and Han for now. I feel like I need to grow up and have some more space.


Jimmy,

All is well. Hope you and your fam is well too, and thank you. You should get back in the hobby if you're not in it anymore. Not much has changed from what I'm seeing. I know your baby is bigger now so it should get easier.


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

Any updates on the outdoor greenhouse? I wouldnt mind more details on your build. I must say, that greenhouse is what I am most envious of. I would love to have enough space to build two greenhouses: one for tropicals and another for doing edibles in hydroponics. 

I am in the processes of putting together a fish/shrimp breeding room. 4-5 racks worth of tanks. I am looking into the best options for air pumps. I have been looking at the alita pumps, but I was wondering what you are currently using, and what you would ideally like to use. Thanks


----------



## popytoys (Dec 16, 2013)

Speedie, may I ask where your business location is... I meant if its aquarium/water facitlities related? If so may I have the number so I can contact your staff?

I really want to setup a rack of fish tank in the garage with the "commerical type" of pumps...

Thank you!

Popy


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

He is his staff, and he has the best shipping person I dealt with ;-)

He use just standard city water from where he is located, runs through a RO unit and into his holding bin/tank. Then pumps from there to the disired tank. I think your question might be better answer, and get lots of tips if you start your own thread and asked for advice and help.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

wheatiesl337 said:


> Any updates on the outdoor greenhouse? I wouldnt mind more details on your build. I must say, that greenhouse is what I am most envious of. I would love to have enough space to build two greenhouses: one for tropicals and another for doing edibles in hydroponics.
> 
> I am in the processes of putting together a fish/shrimp breeding room. 4-5 racks worth of tanks. I am looking into the best options for air pumps. I have been looking at the alita pumps, but I was wondering what you are currently using, and what you would ideally like to use. Thanks


Nothing has been done in the greenhouse yet. I don't even know where to start yet since it's been so hot outside. More research needs to be done on my end to utilize it to my capabilities.

As for airpumps, I use cheap stuff off craigslist . They work for now, until I can afford to get a standalone unit that will be plumbed to all my tanks. 



popytoys said:


> Speedie, may I ask where your business location is... I meant if its aquarium/water facitlities related? If so may I have the number so I can contact your staff?
> 
> I really want to setup a rack of fish tank in the garage with the "commerical type" of pumps...
> 
> ...





sbarbee54 said:


> He is his staff, and he has the best shipping person I dealt with ;-)
> 
> He use just standard city water from where he is located, runs through a RO unit and into his holding bin/tank. Then pumps from there to the disired tank. I think your question might be better answer, and get lots of tips if you start your own thread and asked for advice and help.


Pretty close Steve . 

I actually use well water. My well comes out at TDS 140 and has a pH 7. All the rest of what Steve stated is correct.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

Same things I would do. 
Set up a new tank, cycle and wait, and move shrimps to new tank. 
Then clean up the old one, reset up and cycle. 

I tried to add a very small portion of new substrate to one of my shrimps tank, and all my babies were gone after that. The best way when one tank is about time to change, is the set a new one. 



speedie408 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I do a brand new tank overhaul. New substrate, new cycle, & clean filters. The shrimp will stay in the old tank until the new tank cycles and is ready to receive the shrimp.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris_ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

Question about those racks. We sell them at my hardware store and use a couple in the back for storage. The shelves that don't have a bottom shelf installed are so flimsy and feel like they could easily be kicked in and then topple the whole shelf.
Do yours feel flimsy? I was thinking of using these shelves as a breeding set up for bettas, or guppies or something, but can't risk upwards of 45 gallons failing on a second floor house.


----------



## gobluewolverines4 (Apr 23, 2013)

What are you using for lighting? It appears you have plants in all your tanks? What have you found to be economically efficient? I was just going to use brooder clamps plus a CFL 5000k bulb, because as far as I can see, this is the most economically efficient method.

What are your most used plants? I imagine java moss and guppy grass? Also trying to be economically efficient here. 

This is truly an inspiration; when I get my own place I want to have my man cave be a couple of racks with some 20 longs and a couple of 40 breeders!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Home many tanks total do you have in the room not counting the 120p


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

chris_ranger said:


> Question about those racks. We sell them at my hardware store and use a couple in the back for storage. The shelves that don't have a bottom shelf installed are so flimsy and feel like they could easily be kicked in and then topple the whole shelf.
> Do yours feel flimsy? I was thinking of using these shelves as a breeding set up for bettas, or guppies or something, but can't risk upwards of 45 gallons failing on a second floor house.


They are flimsy, what you need to do is purchase a seperate piece of plywood, cut to size and reinforce. 



gobluewolverines4 said:


> What are you using for lighting? It appears you have plants in all your tanks? What have you found to be economically efficient? I was just going to use brooder clamps plus a CFL 5000k bulb, because as far as I can see, this is the most economically efficient method.
> 
> What are your most used plants? I imagine java moss and guppy grass? Also trying to be economically efficient here.
> 
> This is truly an inspiration; when I get my own place I want to have my man cave be a couple of racks with some 20 longs and a couple of 40 breeders!


I'm using some clip on lights that are fine for low tech plants or moss but I don't reccomend for anything else. I have a few other tanks that I'm running 1x24W t5ho 6500K GE bulbs. Those I can grow more stuff in but limited to plants that don't really require CO2. You're brooder light method should be fine. 

I like xmas moss and fissidens for my shrimp tanks. 



sbarbee54 said:


> Home many tanks total do you have in the room not counting the 120p


25 tanks so far.


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice.

What's the distance between each level? how tall is the rack?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

James He said:


> Very nice.
> 
> What's the distance between each level? how tall is the rack?


5" gap between each level. 6' tall


----------



## Duque (Apr 8, 2014)

Yahoo! I have the same shelf setup as Speedie! ...and with plywood, too.

Now, if only I can figure out how to stop killing my OEBT's I'll be happy. It's an expensive investment that my wife has tolerated, until this point.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> My next upgrade will include a centralized air supply. As for now, it's all regular airpump powered.
> 
> RO setup is not plumbed. I have a hose that runs from the reservoir that I use when doing water changes.
> 
> I no longer live in the Bay Area but still have my business location there.


I want to see how you do a centralized air supply. I've been thinking of reviving my rack but I can't figure out how I want to do it. Sponge filters or HOB. If I do sponges, it'll need to figure out an optimum air distribution method to supply all 16x tanks.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

its pretty simple. you do a PVC closed loop using a large linear air pump which run 100-250 depending on the psi you need, how many outlets, and depth you want to run. I run an Air Force Pro 40 on my small rack, currently powering 10 outputs off the pvc loop. 
I also have a Alita AL-60 for my next build. 

the reason you do a loop and not just a single run is to equalize the pressure throughout the run of PVC.

i much prefer this method vs a 10way splitter or multiple splitters all over the place.


----------



## Duque (Apr 8, 2014)

bostoneric said:


> its pretty simple. you do a PVC closed loop using a large linear air pump which run 100-250 depending on the psi you need, how many outlets, and depth you want to run. I run an Air Force Pro 40 on my small rack, currently powering 10 outputs off the pvc loop.
> I also have a Alita AL-60 for my next build.
> 
> the reason you do a loop and not just a single run is to equalize the pressure throughout the run of PVC.
> ...



Eric, 

Thanks for the explanation about the "loop". Does that apply for water as well? ( I have a small nursery, growing Giant Sequoias and Coast Redwoods in Virginia and want to maximize the water pressure for our irrigation setup. )

Are you using flexible PVC or the standard firm pipes? Also, what kind of adapters do you use to get it down to the size of a standard air hose?


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

bostoneric said:


> its pretty simple. you do a PVC closed loop using a large linear air pump which run 100-250 depending on the psi you need, how many outlets, and depth you want to run. I run an Air Force Pro 40 on my small rack, currently powering 10 outputs off the pvc loop.
> I also have a Alita AL-60 for my next build.
> 
> the reason you do a loop and not just a single run is to equalize the pressure throughout the run of PVC.
> ...



Not to thread jack Nick, but toss us a picture of how you have it rigged Eric. I'm a visual guy.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe he should shoot you a pm ;-)


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's all good lol. Post it up. I'd like to see as well.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

You're on the spot Eric! [emoji3]


----------

